# Ladue rabbits



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

Has anyone hunted ladue or auburn marsh lately for rabbits? I'm up from school for six weeks and my beagle is not happy about all the inside time he's getting at my dads house. I've only deer hunted both for a few days last year so I'm not too sure about how much game is actually around at each place. I'm planning on hitting it tomorrow with the pup hoping he ll run his 3rd rabbit of his life and I'm sure hes thinking the same thing. Gotta love beagles. never thought I'd have that much fun with a dog. Thanks for any help!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

There are some good spots for rabbits at Ladue. You'll just have to drive around and find them, or if you want, we can meet up and I'll show you a couple.


----------

